# Awesome HVLP system



## ScottM

What was the price of this unit, additional hose, and tips?


----------



## stlwood

ScottM, I bought the sprayer from ACME Tools. Price was $760, but they had a promotion at the time for $50 off anything over a certain amount and also had free shipping. So the net cost on the spray unit was $710. The accessories I bought (Amazon) were as follows:

- 2 additional tips (#2 and #5) @ $59.40 each
- 6' Fuji whip hose $33.25
- gravity cup parts kit (extra gaskets and pressurization tubes) $29.90
- extra turbine filters (2) $ 6.70

So total cost was just under $900


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree, this is an excellent unit .


----------



## ScottM

Thanks for the info. The reason I asked was because I saw them at Acme but the price ranges were from like 299 all the way to 900. They all look very similar and couldn't really tell what the differences are.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

This is the unit I use, but with the bottom feed gun. Easily my favorite hvlp system, although I've only used about a half dozen others.

The gun shoots very nice and might be the easiest I have ever cleaned!


----------



## gsmarvel

I had purchased the Minimite 3 and year back. I like their product. I also have the gravity gun. My only complaint is that the top does not always screw on correctly and material comes out the side making a mess.


----------



## playingwithmywood

I have the mm3 also and it is a great system you will never want to spray with a air compressor ever again

make sure you keep the filters clean on the side


----------



## mwest06

Just bought the Mini Mite 4 g-xpc this week! Guess we'll be experimenting together.


----------



## Snipes

@drew or anyone with expertise what is the difference between the gravity feed and bottom feed?


----------



## rhett121

@snipes

Bottom feed requires either a pressurized cup or higher pressures to get the paint all the way up to the spray gun.
Gravity feed uses…gravity to help get the paint to the cup. You can also use more of the paint in the cup and it's easier to clean afterwards because there isn't a long tube to clean. The only bottom feed gun I have now is an Asturo Industrial gun with a 2L pot and a smaller pressurized cup but that runs off a compressor, not a turbine. All the rest are gravity feed guns.

I have this same spray system and it's quite nice. I have the regular T series gravity gun but use the 3M PPS system with it so I just throw the used cups away when I'm done. It's a really great system.


----------



## Snipes

Thanks Rhett for the detailed explanation, I appreciate it. Had to google the pps system, looks slick.


----------



## Carloz

> @snipes
> 
> Bottom feed requires either a pressurized cup or higher pressures to get the paint all the way up to the spray gun.
> Gravity feed uses…gravity to help get the paint to the cup. You can also use more of the paint in the cup and it s easier to clean afterwards because there isn t a long tube to clean. The only bottom feed gun I have now is an Asturo Industrial gun with a 2L pot and a smaller pressurized cup but that runs off a compressor, not a turbine. All the rest are gravity feed guns.
> 
> I have this same spray system and it s quite nice. I have the regular T series gravity gun but use the 3M PPS system with it so I just throw the used cups away when I m done. It s a really great system.
> 
> - rhett121


Interesting, If you have as you claim the same system you should now that both gravity and bottom feed guns use the same pressure feed. The manufacturer claims there is zero difference between the two when it comes to the quality of finish. The only difference is convenience spraying different applications.


----------

